# Replacement Propane Tank Cover



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

My tank cover was cracked and had been getting worse but it finally shredded on our last trip. I would like to replace with something similar that will cover both the tanks and the batteries and wondered if any one was aware of what the options were. 
Do I have to go direct to Keystone or are there aftermarket sources that I should check out?

thanks,


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

I just cracked my cover while washing it. Not looking forward the the Shredding.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

PLEASE NOTE:

If you develop a small crack in the cover, one way to keep it from growing is to drill a 3/8" hole at the very end of the crack line. I know this sounds weird but it actually relieves the stress at that point and will keep it from growing and "shredding". When you drill the hole it is best to use a high-speed drill and back it up firmly with wood on the back side to keep the drill bit from snagging as it penetrates the plastic.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

If mine cracks, I'll repair it with fiberglass cloth and fiberglass or epoxy on the underside.

I don't know if you have this problem or not but with my 25RSS everytime I hitch/unhitch the trailer I have to take off the darn cover in order to hitch the two stabilizer arms connecting the trailer tongue to the hitch on my truck.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Tangooutback said:


> If mine cracks, I'll repair it with fiberglass cloth and fiberglass or epoxy on the underside.
> 
> I don't know if you have this problem or not but with my 25RSS everytime I hitch/unhitch the trailer I have to take off the darn cover in order to hitch the two stabilizer arms connecting the trailer tongue to the hitch on my truck.


Yep, thats even better! Drilling works well for a short term fix, that is if you have a drill with you!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

If you use a portable drill like a DeWalt to raise and lower the supports at the corners that keep the TT from swaying and rocking as you walk around, you will have that drill for your propane cover..


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

hautevue said:


> If you use a portable drill like a DeWalt to raise and lower the supports at the corners that keep the TT from swaying and rocking as you walk around, you will have that drill for your propane cover..


That is the job for my 7 year old.

I am not going to outsource that job on him.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm not sure what the tank covers are made from but it looks and feels like polyethylene to me. I'm not sure how well fiberglass resin will adhere to it.


----------

